# Lima area fishing report



## carterfish

Yes , it's back! Leave some info if you can!


----------



## Buckeye Mike

Havent fished the reservoirs for a week or so, but have been hitting a private pond, had 12 nice gills Thursday, and grandson and i hit it Sunday for some bass fishing, had around 25 or so, nothing big. Small olive colored x-rap, and a 4'' green pumpkin worm were the ticket.


----------



## carterfish

I hit a buddys small pond, 8 small largemouth on minnows. This cold weather is just messing things up!


----------



## Curly

Buddy and i were at metzgers last saturday for about an hour and got skunked (the wind became too much and COLD)! We decided to get out of the wind and went to the auglaize. I caught a 5 pound carp and my buddy caught a 3 pound sucker. I know its not a great report....but its a report...lol.


----------



## Buckeye Mike

Curly said:


> Buddy and i were at metzgers last saturday for about an hour and got skunked (the wind became too much and COLD)! We decided to get out of the wind and went to the auglaize. I caught a 5 pound carp and my buddy caught a 3 pound sucker. I know its not a great report....but its a report...lol.


Hey there aint nothing wrong with carp, i throw some sweet corn at them, wonce or twice a summer at Lost Creek, they are fun on an 8 ft. crappie rod and 8 lb. mono.


----------



## ifish4all

has anyone got their boats out on the resivoirs thinkin bout tryin for some eyes next week


----------



## carterfish

I won't put my boat in until the water warms up a bit. But let us know how you do!


----------



## carterfish

A friend if mine caught 4 nice lake trout at Lima lake the other day, back by the "silo". on minnows. don't know how deep.

Saw a guy leaving Bressler this morning, looked like he had a empty bucket

I floated some minnows in a friends pond, caught 7 dinks in 20 minutes


----------



## Curly

Caught a 3 pound cat at bresslers saturday. Had a nice one....about 6 pounds get off the hook right near the shore. I know...the one that got away. But i got a good look at it and boy was it nice. Caught them under a slip bobber about 12 foot deep. Went today to bresslers and got tired of the wind. Ended up at the auglaize and caught a little creek chub. I really wish the weather would stabilze...the fish just don't really want to bite.


----------



## Travis

not really a fishing report but, I was at ferguson's the other and it looked like they put quite a bit of stone in the boat ramp. it should help a litte, it looked like they did the same at metzgers' or my memory could just be shot and its the same as last year. 

Hopefully this week warms the water up a little and some fish start biting soon.


----------



## Buckeye Mike

Travis said:


> not really a fishing report but, I was at ferguson's the other and it looked like they put quite a bit of stone in the boat ramp. it should help a litte, it looked like they did the same at metzgers' or my memory could just be shot and its the same as last year.
> 
> Hopefully this week warms the water up a little and some fish start biting soon.


Hey Travis, last time i was by there was Saturday, and they might have put some in Fergusion, but i dont think they added any to Metzger. They did add a lot of water to them both, and that will make it easy to launch a boat.
Bite is just around the corner, we need a week of Warm weather, and it will be on, I HOPE.

I did fish Lost Creek a couple of times last week, walking the bank, looking for bass and saugeye, no fish. Did have 1 saugeye chase a Rouge jerk bait to the bank, but i pulled it out of the water before he got it.
Might try it again today, will post if i do.


----------



## Buckeye Mike

Fished Lost Creek, Tuesday afternoon, walked the bank looking for bass and saugeye, got 1 smallie about 1 1/2 lb. on a jerk bait. Did see some schools of carp on top of the water crusing about, good sign i Hope.


----------



## ^REDMAN^

Went out to a farm pond on Sunday afternoon in the rain. Got some good sized bass a few up to 3 pounds. Kept 8 nice bluegill. Caught everything on small cranks and bumblebug.









Anyone know anything about the trout derby in Bluffton, I have a friend that's trying to get me to go to it. I guess you have to pay for a membership to the quarry and the entry fee. I don't want to pay for a membership unless there is a good population of walleye or crappie in the quarry.


----------



## Buckeye Mike

NICE Gills, Redman, how big is the gill in the bottom right corner ? and what is a Bumble Bug, have never herd of it.


----------



## Buckeye Mike

HATE to report this, but there was an attemped robbery at Metzger last Wednesday. 2 black guys 1 short 1 medium height, tried to rob a local fisherman that was fishing the pump house there. The robbery was averted, by the fisherman as he stuck his hand inside his coat, acting like he had a gun and the 2 robbers got nervous and fled.
I hope this is the first and last time this happens, because i would hate to half to pack a gun just to go fishing. So if you are fishing the reservoirs, watch your back.


----------



## Travis

Wow thats not good at all. I was up there last Wed. night for a little while and spoke to a couple guys who fit the description they seemed nice and talked a while but there was other people where I was. It's really a shame you can't enjoy yourself while out fishing without having to worry about your saftey! Hopefully he reported this to police, alot of strange things happen on the reserviors, I have been thinking about my conceal and carry just for this reason. The pumphouse can set up you for a dangerous situation if the wrong people are out. I guess this is a good reason to also take a friend or meet someone up there. HOPEFULLY, this is the first and last report of this kind. like Mike said be carefull and be aware of your surroundings.


----------



## ^REDMAN^

Buckeye Mike said:


> NICE Gills, Redman, how big is the gill in the bottom right corner ? and what is a Bumble Bug, have never herd of it.


The biggest gill was 9 inches, my second Fish Ohio in two months.
A bumble bug is a small crankbait that looks like a big bumblebee(I think Bomber makes it), has a really good action. I saw Bill Dance use it on tv a long time ago, it works great for bass and bluegill this time of year. I was fishing with two friends, one used the small crawdad crankbait and the other a small crappie crank, I outfished both of them with the bumble bug.


----------



## ^REDMAN^

Those creepers that walk the reservoir at night is why I usually don't go out there alone after dark. I have a friend that when he night fishes he just carries a 12 gauge with him, puts it right next to his lantern where anyone walking up can see it, A little overkill I think. But he has never had any trouble.


----------



## nutts

Wow thats crazy... Im not from lima just living here short term due to job so i dont understand the city life at all and i cant get it through my head the way these people live around here, robbing and stealing... what happened to the days of peace and being able to take your kid fishing with you? not a place where i want to be. 
Ive got my answer... ole blue sittin on my hip


----------



## Travis

went to lima lake tonight. we was catching some bluegills, crappie and a few small perch. about 5-8 ft. deep with minnows and jigs. nothing real big but it beats catching nothing like the past few weeks!!! Hope it starts picking up around here with the weather.


----------



## Spidey2721

CCW FTW it is sad though. what is also sad for the CCW people is 9mm going insane right now.


----------



## Silver Spyder

Spidey2721 said:


> CCW FTW it is sad though. what is also sad for the CCW people is 9mm going insane right now.


Try finding some .45 hollow points or ball nose for that matter..


Jeremy


----------



## Silver Spyder

Went out and tried a couple of spots today. Tried the pump house at metz. res, no luck nobody was catching anything. We also went to lima lake and caught some tiny bluegill, saw a few small crappie but nothing big. Ended up the day a schooneover. I had 1 trout on but it jumped off, I was using a white roostertail. The I landed a 5 lb smallie I knew these looked a bit different from a largemouth. I'm gonna have me some bass for dinner tonight! I must say that is one of the cleanest places to fish !!


Jeremy


----------



## Salmon Killer

mmmm, that looks mighty tasty!! i didnt know smallmouth had lips like that.


----------



## fxs

Lets us know how your smallmouth tastes!


----------



## slippy20052000

looks like a carp to me hope it tast good


----------



## Silver Spyder

Taste like chicken... 

Went to Bresslers today for a while, the white Bass are in THICK! They are spawning all over the bank by the pumphouse. I couldnt get them to bite anything.. Maybe this weekend they will be more active. 1 guy did have a few he was crappie jigging for them. I tired that as well but no luck, I also tried white and green jigs, white and green rooster tail, couldnt catch a break..

Jeremy


----------



## Curly

My buddy and i caught 42 white bass at metzgers last saturday! All in about 3 hours. I have my concealed carry for just this reason. I will not be a victom while i'm trying to fish!!!! We are usually in a boat though....they would have to swim out there and try to rob us. Next there are going to be pirate boats on the reservoirs.....lol! I'm going to start rigging up a cannon on the boat.


----------



## Curly

We were using the smallest Big-O in shad color. The white bass couldnot resist them. I also used a small rapala...i forget the model but it was white....i think its like glass or something. I also had a rod out the back of the boat trolling with a worm harness. Guess what i caught on that? Whitebass...about 5 on the harness. So if you want to target white bass go to metzgers....get them fish outta there. The more white bass taken out of metzgers lets my favorite fish(smallies) grow.


----------



## Buckeye Mike

Fished Fergusion, Tuesday morning 7 till 10, kept 25 crappie for the skillet, not bad size had 2 that were 12'' ,1 11'' and everything else was 9 to 9 1/2''. Everything came off the bank, on tube jigs, under a bobber. Also back at them this morning, same spot, kept 20 or 25, same deal as Tuesday.


----------



## Buckeye Mike

Curly said:


> We were using the smallest Big-O in shad color. The white bass couldnot resist them. I also used a small rapala...i forget the model but it was white....i think its like glass or something. I also had a rod out the back of the boat trolling with a worm harness. Guess what i caught on that? Whitebass...about 5 on the harness. So if you want to target white bass go to metzgers....get them fish outta there. The more white bass taken out of metzgers lets my favorite fish(smallies) grow.


GLAD you are doing your part to thin the white bass population in there !! the whites and the catfish, are just a BIG pain in the but in there, and the more that are taken out of there the better. GOOD JOB


----------



## Silver Spyder

Buckeye Mike said:


> same spot, kept 20 or 25, same deal as Tuesday.



Cat tails??


Jeremy


----------



## Buckeye Mike

Silver Spyder said:


> Cat tails??
> 
> 
> Jeremy


Your in the right area, boats are beating them up pretty good if you know how to fish them.


----------



## Silver Spyder

Buckeye Mike said:


> Your in the right area, boats are beating them up pretty good if you know how to fish them.



Ahh, no boat for me, just a loley shore fisherman..


Jeremy


----------



## Silver Spyder

Anyone doing any good @ any of the reservoirs?


----------



## Spidey2721

Curly said:


> Buddy and i were at metzgers last saturday for about an hour and got skunked (the wind became too much and COLD)! We decided to get out of the wind and went to the auglaize. I caught a 5 pound carp and my buddy caught a 3 pound sucker. I know its not a great report....but its a report...lol.


 can you give me a general area of where on the auglaize? also how high was it?


----------



## fxs

Damn high and fast...no smallmouth for a few days!


----------



## Spidey2721

yea hoping it will settle down soon. but i doubt it. was out at metzger yesterday. i only got two. my uncle nothing. we were trolling. then would drift. no one else out on boats we talked to had much luck either.


----------



## fxs

Pretty quiet no one catching or no one talking!


----------



## Travis

Went out tonight on fergison. still catching crappies by the cat tails. Not too big though most around 8". caught a bunch didn't bother keeping any. All around 2' with green twister tails. I seen alot guys lined up on Metzger along the drive way. Anyone getting good sized crappie? last week was good but I think they shrunk!!


----------



## Silver Spyder

I went out to Fergeson on the back side behind lady dyes. Only fished for an hour but caught 1 nice white bass and 3 crappie bout 8-10". Using white doll flys..


Where are all the white bass at???

Jeremy


----------



## Curly

We have been having pretty poor luck the last couple of weekends. Two weeks ago on saturday during the rain we caught 6 whitebass a nice smallmouth and a 4 pound catfish(fished about 2 hours on metzgers). 2 weeks ago on sunday we caught 15 whitebass.(metzgers about 2 hours) Last saturday at bresslers we fished for about six hours and caught one smallmouth and one sheepshead. This weather needs to stabilize quite a bit.


----------



## creekrock

Anyone know anything about Ford Reservoir or Sugar Creek north of Lima? I was looking at a map but can't find any comments regarding this lake anywhere on this forum.


----------



## Curly

Yah you get caught fishing it and big trouble.


----------



## creekrock

So I take it that the Reservoir is private. I am glad I asked before I went.

Creekrock


----------



## Curly

Yes there are two there...and they are very private....i know firsthand.....lol.


----------



## jmenchhofer

My wife and I fished Bresler last evening from approximately 7:15-9:45. We trolled crankbaits and a worm harness along the windblown banks. Total fish count was 11 walleye, 2 smallies and 1 catfish. All fish were relatively small, with the largest walleye being 14" long. One walleye was caught on a worm harness, the rest were caught by trolling a variety of crankbaits approximately 10' deep in 10-15' of water along the bank. It was a good time and the numbers were there, we just need to find some :B


----------



## Curly

Me and my buddy were out there last night at the exact same time! 2 walleye and one smallie. We didnt have as good as results as you. We were trolling harnesses and cranks also. You must have been on the west and north sides.


----------



## jmenchhofer

We fished the east and south sides, but we were there Friday. Your message seems to indicate that you were there on Saturday? This was my second attempt at trolling the upgrounds for walleye. Will the bite shut down soon as the water warms up?


----------



## ^REDMAN^

Fished Bressler Saturday evening/night, trolled til the sun went down then tried to drift but not enough wind. Only had one bite...


----------



## Spidey2721

was out there Tuesday and Wednesday. i got one real nice small mouth, walleye, white bass. uncle got walleye. then on Wednesday we got wet fromt he rain and walleye and small mouth. used a variety on cranks, worm harness with soft plastic, erie dearie with soft plastic. trolling. need to get a better depth finder. would have help us a good bit. although we did learn some stuff for the eyes out there.


----------



## ^REDMAN^

Was on Metzger :T yesterday afternoon til 11, caught this mess of fish







, lot of white bass, a ew nice cats only one walleye, good sized smallie


----------



## idontknow316

Nice That one cat looks like it is pretty good sized.


----------



## bassmaster1

Silver Spyder said:


> Went out and tried a couple of spots today. Tried the pump house at metz. res, no luck nobody was catching anything. We also went to lima lake and caught some tiny bluegill, saw a few small crappie but nothing big. Ended up the day a schooneover. I had 1 trout on but it jumped off, I was using a white roostertail. The I landed a 5 lb smallie I knew these looked a bit different from a largemouth. I'm gonna have me some bass for dinner tonight! I must say that is one of the cleanest places to fish !!
> 
> 
> Jeremy


not tryin to be harsh or anything man, but thats a carp..


----------



## carterfish

Hey all! I'm not having the best of luck with trolling Bressler this year. But, shore fishing has been pretty good. North bank, 10 feet deep with a leech will get you some eyes, and too many cats!


----------



## carterfish

I have not fished Metzgers that much, but the white bass are annoying there!


----------



## ^REDMAN^

Fished Ferguson weds and thurs, kept 23 nice gills, 2 walleye, 1 big crappie and plenty of cats total both days


----------



## fxs

2 walleye,5 cats(ugh) Bressler south west friday on leeches.


----------



## carterfish

That place holds nice fish! I used to get in there, in my younger days!

(ford quarry)


----------



## carterfish

Bite was slow tonite, only 1 walleye. N shore leeches.


----------



## fxs

Redman how were you fishing Fer. for bluegill? Bank or boat? I have gotten them(blue gill) at Metzger and Bressler but never fished Ferg. for them.


----------



## ^REDMAN^

fxs said:


> Redman how were you fishing Fer. for bluegill? Bank or boat? I have gotten them(blue gill) at Metzger and Bressler but never fished Ferg. for them.


I was in a boat with some buddies (some of you may have seen us bright red boat you can't miss it), we fished along the cat tails on the east side, then as we were brining the boat in we could see some big gills on the boat ramp only in 5 ft of water, we caught 10 keepers in 20 minutes, a few guys were on the shore fishing the same spot catching just as much as us, we did catch a lot of small ones, you just have to wait for the big ones to bite.

We were using pink+white doll fly jigs tipped with tiger or red worms the key was to leave the worm tail hang off so it could wiggle (the wigglin tail really triggered some hard strikes) i don't know if those fish are still holding on that ramp, havent been to the reservoirs since thursday, did try this same technique in lucy's down at indian lake caught some keepers but not enough to say i found a hot spot


----------



## Curly

Our luck so far this year is horrible. I mean me and my buddy are catching some fish while trolling and casting to the shores. But we have only caught maybe 4 smallies total! This has been the crappiest start of fishing since i can remember. Whitebass yah we have caught our share at metzgers...im pretty sure we have caught over 200. We arent trying to catch them is the funny thing! Cats, not doing to bad off the bank at bresslers. Smallmouth, i have caught 4 only one worth mentioning which was a little over a pound and a half. So, i hope you guys are having better luck than us.


----------



## Spidey2721

hit lima lake today. had some luck with largemouth and then this guy.... 

its a crappy picture but all we had. i would say a safe estimate is 20 inches. no scale so... i caught him on a lil ole roadrunner and a grub. it was the last cast i was making with the bait as it wasnt working to well. had my new bait set out ready to change.


----------



## racefan1

I am thinking about fishing at lost creek reservoir this weekend. I have an 8yr old son and we need to catch some bluegills or crappies that are worth keeping. Is this reservoir going ot be worth the time.

I tried Bressler last weekend and caught a lot of 3-4" gills on the north west corner but nothing to brag about.


----------



## carterfish

Got out today arond 11 this morning, N. shore again. Only 1 eye, and 5 Large cats, biggest around 8 lbs, the rest around 3-4

Only stayed until 1230


----------



## carterfish

Bresslers on fathers day. Fushed the north shore for an hour 1 cat 1 walleye. Leeches 10 ft deep


----------



## jmenchhofer

I trolled Bressler with my wife and my Dad for about 2.5 hours Saturday evening. We were trolling various crankbaits, mostly in the 10-12' depth range. We only managed one walleye and a sheephead. It was pretty rough when we put in, and I couldn't keep the boat very close to the windblown banks without ending up in the rocks due to an undersized trolling motor. I've fished the reservoir the same way three times over the past 3-4 weeks, and each time we catch fewer walleye. Also, even though we've caught decent numbers of fish, we have failed to catch anything over 14" long. I'm guessing the bite along the perimeter of the reservoir doesn't last into the summer? Aside from fishing through the night, I would be interested in any tips on catching eyes from the reservoirs through the summer. I hope to start earlier next year, and I'm also looking forward to giving it a try this fall.


----------



## Spidey2721

hit auglaize today wading. did alright had a good time. went a bit further up river then i usually do. found some nice holes i hope to hit again. how far up river do most of you guys go? I am usally at or above fort amanda road. so a lot of nice carp with great color. bright red tails. one was swimming right in front of me. could have reached down and touched em.


----------



## dandan50

racefan1 said:


> I am thinking about fishing at lost creek reservoir this weekend. I have an 8yr old son and we need to catch some bluegills or crappies that are worth keeping. Is this reservoir going ot be worth the time.
> 
> I tried Bressler last weekend and caught a lot of 3-4" gills on the north west corner but nothing to brag about.


Good cats......................................


----------



## carterfish

Fished the north bank with leeeches last evening, only 1 smallmouth.


----------



## carterfish

There this morning around 815 caught 4 cats 1 eye, in 1 hour. Nothing after the rain


----------



## carterfish

It looks to me you are at schoonovers, with a CARP!


----------



## carterfish

fished after the mist this morning, only cats no eyes


----------



## ^REDMAN^

I haven't posted much here lately bc I've been rehabbing. I got carpal tunnel surgery on both hands so I've been steering the boat for my buddies. If any of you are thinking about getting that surgery done I highly recommend it. It took a week or two to get use of my hands again so I wasn't able to fish for awhile, but now that I am back fishing I have noticed a great difference, my hands don't go numb, I can hold on to the rod alot better and make plenty more casts before my arm tires out. --Milan's has print outs of all the reservoirs depths now, great help for those of you fishing from boats.


----------



## fxs

???? What???


----------



## carterfish

I guess I was replying to a post from this spring. lol sorry


----------



## jmenchhofer

In June, my wife and I managed to catch a few walleye out of Bresler trolling crankbaits, but last time out ( a couple of weeks ago) we couldn't get anything going. I'm wondering if targeting perch would be at all worthwhile this time of year. Does anyone have any advice on perch fishing in the Lima reservoirs?


----------



## Spidey2721

Out on Bresler last night with everyone and their brother. it was busy. although the fishing was not. we only caught one catfish out on the boat. got there around 7:30-8. trolled till dark for walleye only caught one cat. anchored out for a bit cat fishing, not even a bite. guessing they are busy making babies. question though... what depths do you walleye guys target in the different parts of the year? i know a lot of you switch from trolling cranks to trolling things like erie's and other worm harness. when about do you usually change and what range of depths do you try to hit? haven't spent much time over the years targeting walleye. usually bass. this year though kinda have the bug. any info would be great. also how much do colors influence you if your bait choices? i realize a lot of guys dont want to give away secrets any info would be great even if you only want to pm me. thanks in advance. have had some walleye luck earlier in the year but like a lot of the rest nothing of real size. although the learning curve has been fairly quick.

oh yea what is that ODNR post out there in the water at bresler??


----------



## carterfish

No clue what that bouy is for. I've had more luck from shore this year. Leeches 12-15 deep. (glad I did not make the walk up the north bank last night!)


----------



## creekrock

Anyone know anything about Mirror Lake or Kenyon Lake? Are they public, private, or what? I see them on the map but haven't heard any of you say anything about them. 

Creekrock


----------



## Spidey2721

you talking about the one the buckeyes jump into??


----------



## dock dabber

East of Lima, small and private


----------



## creekrock

Thanks Dock Dabber, just thought I would check.

Creekrock


----------



## carterfish

Went with a buddy, he caught 2 keepers. I was hanging my head in defeat.


----------



## Buckeye Mike

carterfish said:


> Went with a buddy, he caught 2 keepers. I was hanging my head in defeat.


Whats new, heard the fish catch you, instead of you catching them. 

Also heard that you got a great deal on a bow at Milans Bait, good luck with it and hope you enjoy it. Later Mike


----------



## carterfish

Yes Mike I got a GREAT deal on a bow at Milan's Bait and archery!


----------



## olwhitee

Hit Lima Lake today, and it is unfishable from the floating dock. I was land fishing and decided just to leave as it looked pretty weedt everywhere.

Hit Lost Creek and did not have much luck. Caught one dink perch and a 2 pound catfish.

I also happen to see what I think is an otter running around. Look like a ferret that could swim really good. He ran up to me, dashed into the water swam around me, hit the shore and went on his way. Pretty neat to see, my first time seeing one in the wild.

No luck otherwise, might try again tomorrow.


----------



## boatacious

Been going to Lima lake ALOT lately... Getting mass amounts of bluegill... Some good size ones... Wax worms on a custom hook... Weeds are bad but i suggest going to the right of the playground and walking to the first corner.. it looks kind of like a beach and through out pretty deep and just slay the gills..... or move down past the pump house where there is the submerged tree.. getting crappie there


----------



## Spidey2721

i have had good luck with lima lake. out on a boat though. i would suggest casting a weedless worm. down a bit in this thread you can see the nice saugeye i pulled out this year. yea the dock is completely weeded in. the weed bed is off the shore a bit over in the areas that boatacious was talkng about.


----------



## boatacious

Where are you going on the boat... if your willing to share your secret spots!


----------



## carterfish

I used to troll there quite a bit on the N. bank. Not sure if the weeds are bad over there or not. That was the only place the weeds didn't bother you too bad with a shallow running.


----------



## olwhitee

Thanks for the tips guys. I just saw the weeds and decided to go elsewhere, didnt think about moving around.

Spidey: When you say weedless worm, what do you mean exactly? Nitecrawler on a weedless hook?

Yesterday we hit the west shore of Lost Creek, water works, and Schoonovers.

Lots of gills, and one good size crappie. Not much to brag about though. Should have my boat ready to go ths week so hopefully I can get out a bit more.


----------



## boatacious

I'm guessing weedless means Texas rig.... At least thats what i throw out and weeds dont bother at all...


----------



## Spidey2721

no i haven't used live bait there at all yet. i am using artificial 4'' worms on a gamakatsu offset shank worm, deep throat wide gap hook and i am practicing catch and release you should too. even the 22-24'' saugeye i caught and is pictured in this thread went back in. various types of weight depending on what i think will work that day. Oh and i generally prefer berkleys baits but that's just me. good luck. maybe i will see you guys out there. my uncle and i will be the ones in "lil blue". oh and we generally go all over. caught fish in various different spots on the lake.


----------



## olwhitee

I took my wife out tonight in a tan boat and we got skunked using minnows. 
I almost always catch and release although only a small percentage of saugeye can actually reproduce. I am not much for cleaning fish and I found that I waste more meat then I eat, so I prefer to c/r and buy fish at the store. We go down by Cincy every once in a while to Jungle Jim's, and stock up on freezer fish. They have everything you could ever need fish wise, including tanks with live bass and bluegill that they will clean for you right there on the spot. 

Anyways, thanks for the tip, I may have to try the artificial way as I am having no luck with live this year.


----------



## carterfish

Thinking about letting it go. 12 foot aluminum flat bottom. With trailer, new battery. anyone interested?


----------



## Spidey2721

I was out there earlier this week and the water was a mess! dirty as hell. couldn't see a foot deep. didn't catch a thing. hopefully it clears out soon.


----------



## olwhitee

Hit Lost Creek on the Southwest bank, caught a couple of cats but nothing to brag about. Think I am gonna take the boat out tomorrow and try again. Sure is slow, anyone else doing any good?


----------



## Spidey2721

i havnet been out as much but hopefully real soon.


----------



## jmenchhofer

Has anyone checked the water temperature at Bresler lately?


----------



## jmenchhofer

I thought I was going to be able to answer my own question this evening, as I made the trip to Bresler. Unfortunately, the depth finder wasn't working, and I didn't have a thermometer with me. My wife and I spent a couple of hours trolling crankbaits and a worm harness. We got :S, but I did lose one decent walleye (probably 15-16" long) right at the back of the boat, due to my own stupidity. I thought I would just swing it over the side instead of using the net, and as soon as I started to do that, it came unhooked and swam away. The weather was too clear and calm for my liking, hopefully we'll start to see better results soon.


----------



## bigfish83

Been lurking for a while and finally decided to register and post, mostly cuz this thread has been so dead lol. Went and fished (dont laugh) the ottawa river monday and tues a little bit north of lima where the bottom is mostly bedrock. Found a hole and did some catfishin monday night, could barely keep 2 poles in the water. Through a few on the stringer for a pic then released them. Went back on tuesday and fished for some smallmouth, caught ab 20 smallies and 5 rock bass in 2 hours on a white rooster tail. They were all pretty small but still fun.


----------



## Lynxis

Fished Bresslers last saturday night for cats/eyes, on the 19th.

New moon or just a day off. Water level is down about 10 feet. Bluegill island is only 2 feet under the water.

Surface temp is still about 73*.

Fished from 6:45pm till 11:15pm and got completely skunked. Not even a hit.

Drifted with a tight line crawlers and one rod with a crawler harness from the north east corner in a west southwest direction for about 2 hours periodically going north to stay in the trench (35 ft deep) and didnt see but 2 or 3 fish on instruments the whole time in the trench. 

Started marking fish on the flat (21 ft) but nothing would bite. They looked small.

2 other boats were out that evening and they both stayed south, so at about 945 we went South and drifted from south of the dock till we hit the southwest corner (how i noticed the depth of the island). Once i got to the island, i trolled off of it to the north to fish the drop off on the north side of it and never got a hint.

I thought I would have got a couple bullheads or bluegill nibbles just off the island but we didnt get a thing. 3 people fishing and not even a nudge.

Frustrating for sure.

Just thought Id give everyone an update.

Love the site.
Thanks


----------



## bigfish83

Waded the Auglaize out past Elida tonight from 5:30 to 7:30. Caught 6 smallies, 3 largemouth and about 15-20 rock bass. Most fish were pretty small although a couple of the smallmouth and rock bass were ok sized.


----------



## bigfish83

Not exactly lima area but i'm from lima so i figured i'd post it here anyways. Made the drive up north last night to try to catch some bigger fish. I fished on the Auglaize between the power dam and maumee for about 4 hours. Caught 8 or 9 fish, a 22", 24", and 26" channel along with my first flathead that went 30". Caught all fish on liver and cut shad. Pics are from the cellphone since the digital camera recently broke.


----------



## auglaizewader

Tried Bresler last night in the driving wind. Fished the bank with a jig at dusk until dark. NADA zip zero. Did manage to snag the bottom a few times.


----------



## Buckeye Mike

If anyone is interested, they are getting crappie at Fergusion off the bank. Jig under a bobber has been the deal.


----------



## bigfish83

Do the lima area reservoirs have shad in them?


----------



## bigfish83

went out wednesday morning and fished in the wind at lost creek and ferguson before it got really cold. Caught 2 channels, missed one, and had another bite. It was good to get out of the house and do some fishin


----------



## westtoledofisherman

so did you fish in both lost creek and ferguson? in which res did you catch your channels? what are u using for bait?


----------



## Bucket Mouth

That catfish has a Rollie Fingers mustache.


----------



## bassmaster11

I went to Lima Lake today on shore and didn't catch anything. Not from around here just going to school at ONU so any ideas on where to go to catch some bass?


----------

